# Noisy brakes



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

The brakes on my mom's '03 are very noisy when applied at low speed. I hear the worst when reversing out of my driveway. I know that some noise is to be expected if there is surface rust on the discs but the noise is there even if the discs are clean. The noise seems to decrease once the brakes are warm. 
This is kinda embarrassing as we have the new car on the block and it sounds worse than my neighbor's junky old pickup. 
If it helps, the car has like 1300miles and is being driven every day. 
Oh and the brakes are way dustier than my GLI







Those BBS are a real pain to clean...
Here's a pic for views


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Noisy brakes (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

Take the car out and do a few hard,high speed stops with a mile or two between stops for cooling. Mom probably drives like the proverbial "Little Old Lady from Pasedena"







so the pads & rotors probably aren't bedded properly yet.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Noisy brakes (VWGUY4EVER)*

Mine are bedded in (~21k miles). But I definitely get noise while backing. Once I put some heat in them, they stop fine.


----------

